# Ladies...Did You Have An Easy Time Going Through "The Change"?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a very easy menopause, and happily avoided having to use any hormone replacement therapy (HRT) to get through it.  I had a lot of hot flashes, and just a couple of incidences of night sweats.  I used only Red Clover Blossom supplements to take the edge off of the hot flashes, for me that was enough.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Red_Clover

How about you?  Was going through 'the change' easy or difficult for you?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

I kind of went through a change early and being that I had illnesses for much of the time anyway, I wouldn't recognize much of a difference compared to the other ailments, but, maybe, I've had an easier time with than others.  Living in FL I have a hot flash every time the automatic air setting goes to non blowing mode.   So :dunno:.  I've never had replacement therapy, still get moist, still a _orn dog though not making use of it, well, not with a partner anyway.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 10, 2014)

MIne was easy...  I had a few migraines... some insomia.... no hot flashes... no mood swings...  and then everything just stopped..    I was 52.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2014)

I found it easier to just leave the house and go to the pub until I figured it safe to return home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I found it easier to just leave the house and go to the pub until I figured it safe to return home.



Well, I was talking to the women here about their menopause symptoms Falcon, but if going to the pub for a couple of brewskis helped you through your Andropause, then that's great!  Good you were able to cope! :cheers:




> Men's Health: Coping with *Andropause
> 
> *As men age, they can experience a phenomenon, which is similar to female
> menopause, called *Andropause*. By the time a man reaches the age of 30,
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2014)

I was only 40 when I started getting hot flashes and night sweats and was a bit weepy as well.  Periods were absent or very long.  Never even occurred to me that I was going through menopause.  I thought I was having 'hormonal issues'.  Finally went to my gyn for my annual and he did a blood test. When I phoned for the results the nurse said I had the hormone levels of a 10 year old girl!  I was shocked.  Didn't want any more kids so that wasn't an issue.  Gyn put me on HRT because of my age and I took them for nearly 10 years.  

Only about a month before this appt. I had quit smoking (after 25 years) and was on nicotine patches which gave me weird and vivid dreams. So you can imagine that I was a basket case. layful: 

All is all I think my menopause was fairly easy compared to many.  My very sweet mother turned monstrous during her menopause.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2014)

I flew through it at a young age (just 46)...had a few months of Hot flushes and nothing else. No mood swings, no HRT...all done and dusted. I consider myself very lucky indeed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

I had some heavy periods for a year or so... Then the year before they stopped, I only had 3 or 4 periods.. and very light ones... Then nothing.   I've never had a hot flash.. but I think I may have had a few night sweats.  I don't recall having mood swings, but I never really suffered from PMS either..   The only thing I had was about a year of pre-menstral migraines... After my periods stopped, I've not had another migraine... Thank God.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

Went through it very late! Thought it was never going to arrive in fact. I would say not too bad on the whole, an inclination to be weepy at times, plus the 'Is it me, or is it hot in here' syndrome.A few headaches, and that's about it.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

Two of the happiest memories in my life, carrying my daughter, noting the end of the blood bath.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 12, 2014)

My menopause started in my early 50's; now it's over! Experienced hot flashes; the mood swings, crying, etc. none. Found that I have to cool environment; exercise helped tremendously; flashes relieved with drinking cool water.


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2014)

I had an easy time too. No HRT necessary. Perimenopause was actually harder with heavy periods and night sweats. But when things stopped, they just stopped dead and I never had another problem, except my gorgeous face started to "sink" from loss of elasticity. Grrr. Until I began a serum and restoration regime involving many night, day and in between time creams not to mention facial exercises to restore and build lost volume. Now I look more like my old self again as you can see from my avvie. Just look at that beautiful little face, young as young can be. Isn't she a heartbreaker?


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't remember ever going through the menopause but my daughters tell me I did! HA! But my daughter is going through it now and it literally drives her up a wall with hot flashes and talk about mood swings, some times we are all afraid to speak to her. You never know if you will get an answer or a tirade. But we love her. We know "This to shall pass!"


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, I did, except for almost bleeding to death twice.. but aside from that... I don't think I had over a half dozen hot flashes... and no other real problems... I figured this was 'owed' to me... because my periods were HORRID... very often MUCH worse than child birth. I went through the change starting at 46, too...done in a little over a year.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2014)

I didn't have any problems with it to speak of.  Some night sweats, and the "is it hot in here, or is it just me" thing.  At that time in my life I was too busy to worry about it much, anyway.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 13, 2014)

clearing up a few misconceptions here on HRT:

it was the synthetic hormones (premarin, and provera) which gave the natural hormones, and hormone changes the bad press

50,000 women die each year from lack of estradiol, which is cardio protective in both men and women.

94% of women over 40 have low thyroid

bleeding is caused by lack of progesterone, which down regulates estrogen and its effects on the endometrial cells. 

Sorry but you have no one to blame except yourselves for not getting hormone replacement therapy. 

This includes men, who after the age (andropause) will have too much testosterone converted to DHT (hair loss, prostrate) and estrogen (Pillsbury doughboy face, man boobs).


----------



## Twixie (Oct 13, 2014)

I had an awful time...periods stopped..gushes started..crying..went on HRT..I was Ok on the oestrogen..not so good on the others..I felt helpless, stupid and out of control..I would drench my bed with sweat every night..

If I went out and had not had a period for 6 months..you could guarantee that my trousers etc would be soaked with blood and I would have to go home early..

There is simply not enough help out there!


----------



## rt3 (Oct 13, 2014)

you needed progesterone, no there is not enough informed help


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 13, 2014)

I did not want, need, or take HRT.


----------

